
List of free stock API for fintech startups - finnhubio
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-stock-market-apis-for-2020-1de6f55adbb
======
hbcondo714
Shameless plug but we have an API at
[https://dev.last10k.com](https://dev.last10k.com) that returns data from SEC
Filings including 10K/Q annual & quarterly reports.

------
nunez
Doesn't it cost money to obtain tick data? How can these services offer it for
free?

